# Smart turbo trainer



## DooDah (30 Dec 2018)

Hi all, wrong time of year I know, but my old trusted turbo trainer has died, so looking for a new one. Thought a smart ( preferably interactive ) one would be good as I have been using Zwift. If anyone has one for sale, or that they don’t use then I would be interested.
Thanks


----------



## midliferider (31 Dec 2018)

Sorry to "high jack" your post for similar questions relating to the subject. Hopefully, it will keep your post alive as well.
What you mean by it died? What happened ?
How did you use swift when it was not smart, I mean the previous one?


----------



## DooDah (3 Jan 2019)

midliferider said:


> Sorry to "high jack" your post for similar questions relating to the subject. Hopefully, it will keep your post alive as well.
> What you mean by it died? What happened ?
> How did you use swift when it was not smart, I mean the previous one?


Hi there,

not sure what happened but the roller stopped turning, a friend thinks that bearings have seized (if they have bearings). Anyway, I am sorted with a new trainer now.


----------

